# Having Success In North Dakota



## dropem32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

I see that a lot of people think I'm telling you how to hunt. It was my fault that I didn't explicitly say these are merely just suggestions, but they are. From experience this is what I would SUGGEST you to do, not "TELL" you to do.

North Dakota is definitely a waterfowler's and sportsman's' paradise and, being a North Dakotan, I am glad to share in the bounty of wildlife. I am not, however, along with a lot of others (res and non-res), glad to share it with law breakers and others who disrespect the wildlife, land, or people living here. 
Hunting has opened me up to many new friendships and makes me look forward to seeing my friends again each season. I am not anti-"out of stater," I am only anti-Minnesotan. ONLY KIDDING. .

--I understand some people just don't know about some of these things and I would be happy to explain anything to you. Just PM me and I'll answer your questions the best I can.

A few pointers for a more successful time in ND and really anywhere:

1.) Please, ASK to enter land whether or not it is what some people would argue is "legally" posted. If it is questionable or not, ASK. Also, please understand that a farmer or other land owner may be skeptical or less-than-friendly with you because he may have been taken advantage of or burned by others that have come before you.

2.) A ROOST is where the birds relax and sleep. Where they go to NOT be hunted. (NOT COUNTING DIVER DUCKS...I don't hunt divers so I can't speak on that)
+Water hunting is fine, but hunting a roost is not. If you cannot identify a roost you may want to take a step back and get educated. It is your duty as a sportsman/woman. It's not a "water hunting vs. field hunting" issue. It's an issue of hunting pressure. Just be smart about it.
+When you hunt a field make sure it is not right next to a ROOST. Over a quarter mile is decent and if the wind is right (meaning you are downwind) Half mile is definitely better in that you won't really see any problems no matter the wind.
+"Busting" (hunting/shooting/disturbing) ROOSTS is a big no-no. Birds get pressured and leave. This makes for weary birds and shorter seasons. This is for the sake of all hunters.

3.) If you find a honey spot, don't hunt it 3 days/nights in a row. Let it rest a day or two in between and you are sure to have many more successful hunts out of it. This also decreases hunting pressure.

4.) Pick up any garbage (i.e. empty shells) and take it with you. This is respecting the land owner, but more importantly it is respecting the WILDLIFE and the LAND. If we do not, as outdoors people, respect the wildlife and the land we do not deserve to use it or hunt it.

5.) When you're scouting, don't drive out in the middle of the field and get close to them. Although not illegal (unless land is posted) it is ill-advised as you are likely to scare the birds from the field.

6.) Look to the future. Disrespect now may lead to malcontent in the future.

I am a North Dakotan. I am a college student. I am a young and avid sportsman. I care so deeply about our land and wildlife. It's a way of life that I want to someday teach my children and it's absolutely a way of life that may disappear someday so let's all work together to make sure that never happens. The beginning is through respect. If we all get on the same page it makes it that much easier.

Thank you all for reading and have successful and safe seasons no matter what or where you hunt. 
For those of you coming to North Dakota, WELCOME and may you have a successful, respectful time.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Amen to that brotha! Also if you're scouting, don't drive out in the middle of the field and get close to them. Not only is it dumb to try and get close to them but you're off an establish trail. Which is illegal.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Very good points however, it's perfectly legal to drive off an established trail in N.D. waterfowl hunting. :beer:
Strait from the ND proclamation. "It is illegal to drive motor-driven vehicles off established roads and trails
unless hunting waterfowl or cranes."


----------



## dropem32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Rick Acker said:


> Very good points however, it's perfectly legal to drive off an established trail in N.D. waterfowl hunting. :beer:
> Strait from the ND proclamation. "It is illegal to drive motor-driven vehicles off established roads and trails
> unless hunting waterfowl or cranes."


You are correct. My mistake, thank you.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

These guys were scouting, not hunting. Unless that is considered hunting.


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

Great post but I don't agree with this 100%.



dropem32 said:


> +When you hunt a field make sure it is not right next to a ROOST. Over a quarter mile is decent. Half mile is definitely better.


If the wind is blowing pretty hard and you are hunting down wind from the roost you will not disturb it. If you have ever hunted up wind from another party you know that the shots are very faint, if you can even hear them at all. I have hunted fields in this exact situation and the roost less than a 1/4 mile away. There were at least a couple thousand ducks sitting on the roost within a 1/2 mile of us and none of them even jumped when we shot. They were all there after we picked up but of course some guy busted it up with a boat right after we left and it was all over.

The only other thing I would add is don't skybust. It hurts everyone's hunting including the skybusters.


----------



## dropem32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Feathers said:


> Great post but I don't agree with this 100%.
> 
> If the wind is blowing pretty hard and you are hunting down wind from the roost you will not disturb it. If you have ever hunted up wind from another party you know that the shots are very faint, if you can even hear them at all. I have hunted fields in this exact situation and the roost less than a 1/4 mile away. There were at least a couple thousand ducks sitting on the roost within a 1/2 mile of us and none of them even jumped when we shot. They were all there after we picked up but of course some guy busted it up with a boat right after we left and it was all over.
> 
> The only other thing I would add is don't skybust. It hurts everyone's hunting including the skybusters.


I agree with you wholly, but give a man an inch and he'll take a mile mentality came to play here. I have also hunted closer to roosts if the wind is right and not had a problem. Don't get me started on skybusting haha. It frustrates me.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Great points but the problem is the people that actually need to read what you say dont usually come to sites like this imo. Most of us on here already know those basic rules, etc. The people that break all the common sense rules are probably one week a year hunters on a trip and go back home and then move onto deer, etc. They could probably care less about busting a roost or even know what a roost is.

Anyway good post.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Very good post,would be a good read to have in the proclaimations.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Each roost and situation is different. During the early season I watched the geese come off the roost and land on the adjacent field (1/4 mile or less) for a week straight. The only option was to hunt that field because they wouldn't go any further. Not only did I NOT bust the roost but it forced the geese out further from the lake the following days.

IF you have to drive wet roads try running one tire in the grass on the side of the road. It gives you more traction and you only leave a single rut in the road instead of two.

It's true ..farm equipment does tear up the roads but if they are township roads it is usually that same farmer that has to fix them. and FYI... WALKING is an acceptable way of scouting a field that is too muddy to drive to......... It just takes a bit longer......


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Is this the "how to" on how to hunt? I can't stop laughing. If this is serious, then Im Myles Davis.

first thing... I'll hunt a field as much as I want. If thats where the ducks are thats where I will hunt.

2nd thing....I don't tell you who you should breed with, please don't tell me or anyone else how they should hunt.

I'm not stirring the pot just being honest. It's like you going on a farming forum and telling someone they need to plant there beans 24inch rows instead of 30. its a difference of opinion and preference.

really? drive on the grass. i mean that means Im 3 feet closer from going in the ditch.

This place gets more hilarious with people telling others how to hunt.

I say if you are within the laws hunt how you want to hunt to be successful. I won't criticize you for persuing your passion.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No one is telling you how to hunt.There are times when I would hunt a roost.If I am after Cans,Redheads,or Bluebills.....I am hunting the roost.Can't help it if someone frowns on that.It is the only way to hunt divers.

If all the land is posted around a roost and I can't get on because of G/O etc, and the roost itself is open.....I have no other choice.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

KEN W said:


> No one is telling you how to hunt.


Really? Don't hunt the roost don't drive down the road, don't drive in a field. What next don't breath?

Worst post on here perhaps ever.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

templey_41 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > No one is telling you how to hunt.
> ...


I have to agree with you.

Guy sounds a bit like mayor Bloomberg in New York. Good lord use common sense and ethics leave you personal problems at home


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

> 3.) If you find a honey spot, don't hunt it 3 days/nights in a row. Let it rest a day or two in between and you are sure to have many more successful hunts out of it. This also decreases hunting pressure.


So our first trip up there we had two groups of three that did really well hunting two fields and the same bunches of ducks for three days. So instead of pressuring 2 groups of ducks, you would prefer we leave those alone (both un posted) to likely be hunted by others, and find 4 more bunches of ducks to hunt/pressure. After the third day birds were pouring into the same roost (we were very close) and feeding out to the other side.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

First off...People are going to hunt how they choose to hunt! You're not going to convince the world otherwise on a website forum. Plain and simple.

Field hunters...Get off your high horse. Just because somebody hunts water, it doesn't mean they are pushing all your birds to Sand Lake, SD. Most big diver concentrations are not hanging with big Mallards roosts. They are usually on different types of waters. If you've hunted divers regularly, you would know this. The only time they really collide is on VERY BIG water late in the season, when everything else is frozen. And what happens, when I take my boat out on the lake and set up a string of Goldeneye decoys on a point...I may kick up a flock of two of Mallards as I'm driving my boat, but they simply fly to another part of the lake. Do they leave the lake? NO! Only to feed. Do they decoy to my diver spread? Rarely! Do they leave the lake as I fire my shots? NO! Even if they are close enough to care, they simply fly to a different bay. Again, if you've ever hunted divers this way, you would know this to be true.

Not everybody cares to shoot Mallards in a corn field every time out. Again, people will hunt the way they choose to hunt. You're not going to change it here or anyplace else. Enjoy what's left of the season.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Rick Acker said:


> First off...People are going to hunt how they choose to hunt! You're not going to convince the world otherwise on a website forum. Plain and simple.
> 
> Field hunters...Get off your high horse. Just because somebody hunts water, it doesn't mean they are pushing all your birds to Sand Lake, SD. Most big diver concentrations are not hanging with big Mallards roosts. They are usually on different types of waters. If you've hunted divers regularly, you would know this. The only time they really collide is on VERY BIG water late in the season, when everything else is frozen. And what happens, when I take my boat out on the lake and set up a string of Goldeneye decoys on a point...I may kick up a flock of two of Mallards as I'm driving my boat, but they simply fly to another part of the lake. Do they leave the lake? NO! Only to feed. Do they decoy to my diver spread? Rarely! Do they leave the lake as I fire my shots? NO! Even if they are close enough to care, they simply fly to a different bay. Again, if you've ever hunted divers this way, you would know this to be true.
> 
> Not everybody cares to shoot Mallards in a corn field every time out. Again, people will hunt the way they choose to hunt. You're not going to change it here or anyplace else. Enjoy what's left of the season.


Agreed. We dont hunt mallard or geese roosts but we do hunt gadwalls and widgeon on ponds and divers on lakes. We dont have the time nor frankly the money to invest in a big huge field spread, trailer, etc. If you think I a jerk for hunting grey ducks in sloughs then so be it.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> really? drive on the grass. i mean that means Im 3 feet closer from going in the ditch.


FWIW this was taught to me by my grandfather who was a farmer. Keep in mind that many roads in ND have a slight crown on them meaning the middle of the road is often the dryest part and sometimes even has some grass on it. While you may be closer to the ditch your wheels will generally be on the dryest parts of the road and areas with most traction. It's not a perfect system but has served me well on some pretty slippery roads and has not landed me in the ditch yet. .

Also note: My grandfather never owned a 4WD pickup and got down most wet roads just fine.......................


----------



## dropem32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry if it seems I am telling you how to hunt, but I was only trying to help people out. I was only giving suggestions and if you don't agree so be it. I live in an area where there really aren't divers...that's a horse of a different color. As far as points, take a few leave a few. This wasn't a "How To Hunt" post. In some people's eyes maybe I'm wrong on a few things and maybe I'm right on a few things, but I've experienced 18 waterfowl seasons (I know a lot of you have more under your belt) and from those experiences has come these views. I am only trying to share what I see with you. Like I said, take some leave some. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Dropem32...None of my comments were geared to your post...As I stated before, you had some great points. Have a great season what's left! :beer:


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Dropem...

I actually agree with majority of what you say.. I think what most people disagree on is how it's "tacky" for lack of a better term to go on a public forum and "suggest" rules or ethics on people. Ethics is one of the hardest and most controversial topics as everyone's differ and what's good for you is different than what's good for me.

We all have our stories and when you hunt every wknd like some of us it's a given that 2,3,4 he'll maybe more times a year things happen we're ethics are involved.

Best bet is to have plan a,b,c and trying to avoid some of those but again I understand that's not always the case. :beer:

Rick..... Enjoy what's left? The best is here and yet to come!!! :beer:


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Most people that need education only hunt a few weekends and dont read these forums. I would say most on this forum are educated on all of what you said but there are some good points. I will continue to hunt gadwalls and widgeon in ponds and have a ball doing it. Not everyone enjoys hunting fields!


----------

